# Equine Chat



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im sure there was one in the past but thought it was time to resurrect a new one for 2009. This is a place for equine mad members to post pictures, stories, news and even equine tips and bargains.

We currently have 12 horses in our care. Not all of them belong to us some of them are horses that need rebacking or bringing on. We also work along Shropshire Racehorse Rescue and have taken on our 1st project a 4 year old dark bay gelding called Circus who has been out of racing since last July.
We have our own yard with a menage, mini cross country course and new to this year is the heated horse shower room lols. Some of the backing projects are kept at their owners yards down the road and we have our Connemara mare currently at stud but she is due to be changed over with my mare Honey.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont own any but worked with horses since the age of 13, Working mainly with racehorses breaking and schooling oh i loved to school them over fences just wow, I love them they are just the most wonderful creatures and they have been the main love of my life for many years i am home with horses and they give me my freedom, i left the racing scene in 2001 when a serious accident left me unable to ride and by the time i was able to ride again, i was too heavy and out of the scene to long and mortgaged, my body art is dedicated to horses, and now where i live there are no career oppotunities for me.
I would love to own a black andalucian and IDxTB and i would love to rescue a few TB's to as thay are wonderful horses to work with and very special to me.

This is me and a pocket rocket called Hutches lady she was barely 15hh and wow she could pop, she would gallop and jump things when at liberty in the field too scanned a laminated picture not great quality but i have the memories.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hmmmm i think my dream horse would have to be: 
a palomino quarter horse 










or a black Tennessee Walking Horse


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I unfortunately don't live a lifestyle that would allow me to own a horse but I hope one day (perhaps when I retire!) I can get one. I love watching the show jumping and dressage though and hope to get to a few shows this year, and am definitely 100% going to watch the show jumping in the olympics 2012 - will be fantastic to see.

I used to ride at Cardiff Riding School where my mum was a riding instructor as a child, so was brought up riding from a young age and with her working at the school we were always there and I had my pick of the horses. I like big horses - 17hh+ as a minimum, but something that can get over the jumps too, not too shirey. Too fat now to actually ride over the jumps and my riding experiences are limited to vacations in europe mostly.

But these days I just don't have the time or the health to put into horses at all, hope it changes one day.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I unfortunately don't live a lifestyle that would allow me to own a horse but I hope one day (perhaps when I retire!) I can get one. I love watching the show jumping and dressage though and hope to get to a few shows this year, and am definitely 100% going to watch the show jumping in the olympics 2012 - will be fantastic to see.
> 
> I used to ride at Cardiff Riding School where my mum was a riding instructor as a child, so was brought up riding from a young age and with her working at the school we were always there and I had my pick of the horses. *I like big horses - 17hh+ as a minimum*, but something that can get over the jumps too, not too shirey. Too fat now to actually ride over the jumps and my riding experiences are limited to vacations in europe mostly.
> 
> But these days I just don't have the time or the health to put into horses at all, hope it changes one day.


Im the opposite i prefer ponies as they are move fun. Love my 14.2hh .


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'm a returner to riding, lucky enough to have a friend with a beautiful pied cob, Merlin, who between them are my teachers. I'm just starting to get the hang of cantering on the lunge.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Worked with horses on and off for years at diff trkking stables but more on the ground than riding, but did a course a while ago at a local stables and had a few lessons tho my first experience riding there was being put on one of the horses bare back and for the owner to drive up behind the horse and it started trotting (i didn't know that she was gonna do it), apparently it was to see what sort of ability i had! After that it was a case of "your leading a walk trot ride, have you ever done rising trot? Oh you haven't well it's easy you just go one two one two, you'll be fine!!". Then i got some lassons and eventually worked up to being allowed out on an experienced ride (canter). Met my horsey soulmate there called murphy, if i could afford a horse he'd be it!
My sis owns one horse she bred herself called tia, she's TB X Cleveland bay.

This is my boy murphy
















He's 10/11year old 15.1hh cob. He's a complete mentalist! And we reckon he has a split personality, one min he's all nice to someone the next he's trying to rip a chunk out of them. He's broke someones toe and then tried to break the same persons fingers a few months later, he took out an electric pylon, lay down in the middle of a trek, he has to be supervised when punters are riding him, if you ask him to do anything he'll do the opposite, he purposely tries to kick the back of your leg/heel when you walk out next to him. But he is my favourite, he's never tried any of his nastiness with me! I've been told it's coz we speak the same language lols!

This is Tia my sisters horse. This is her with her mum Mia, she was my sisters 1st horse. Was bought as a 15-17year old competition horse, was vetted and checked and she turned out to be 22/23 year old and full of arthiritis so ended up being a big pet!
























This is Tia winning her first show








And right up to date after being broken in









And guinness my sis got him on loan a couple of winters


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Well bad luck has struck with my mare today. Full story here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/270545-i-thought-my-friday-13th.html#post3544793


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

i used to work in racing started going down at wkends when i was 11yr an was in the same yard till i was 21, did everything from covering mares bringing on foals an starting youngsters, looked after 2 aintree foxhunter winners an a cheltenham festival winner best days of my life working with them miss it loads an will get back into it once my youngest is a lil older will dig out some pics for ya


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Although we don't own any horses we ride regularly every week. This is the beautiful Jasper, I only managed a quick snap of him yesterday  I will try and get some better pictures of him and the other horses we ride.

I'm 5ft6 and my eyes are on a level with his saddle, so he's about 15.5hh at a rough guesstimate. He's a real sweetie, though he spends an awful lot of time goggling at his shadow on the school walls LOL, won't walk past tractors and wheelbarrows and is terrified of fireworks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Some gorgeous horses here guys. Will have to get some updated ones of my lot when our camera is back from the repair shop lols.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought there were lots of horsey people on here, surprised more people haven't posted...??


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

my love started with my auntie,she had always had ponys so past it on to me i started with a lil darkbay shetland called hateney.
then when i was 14 i got a 15.2 part thouroughbred called tarquin but he was an old lad so only had him a few years then retired him 
i then got the love of my life april a 14.3 part arab who was as mad as a box of frogs  
i loved it she was crazy,unpredictable,very green but we had so much fun togeth sadly due to being a stroppy teenager i had my pony taken off me and sold to pay for a huge phone bill i ran up...... 

my auntie emmergrated to spain a few years ago and took her freisian gelding spartan and lil black cob beetle,four years later she now has a fancy stable block,is hoping to get a grant off the local mare to set up her own riding school,she gives lessons every weekend to english and spanish adults,and children and now has three more horses spanish heinz 57'6 so to speak ,lol very andaluce looking
i try to go as often as possible to help school and exercise the tribe but its amazing the riding terrain is just incredible heres a few pics 
first up is spartan the freisian
























and heres luna a spanish andaluce type who was rescued from living in a dark celler in her own poop and wee

















and heres a pic of the stable block and a couple of random pics from lessons 
i will try and find out the website soon too as she is planning on doing riding holidays too


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

heres a few more midnight ride,luna looking ever so stunning in her stable :flrt:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have time to ride any more  Both my horses are at my mum's now. Not that it matters as currently neither of them are in work - my arab managed to knacker his cruciate slipping in the snow, and is off for 6 months. He doesn't do being left alone - so the TB is also off until we can think of a way of entertaining 'tother one when he's out! But seeing as they are something like 26 and 27 now, they don't really mind.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

rach666 said:


>


Oooooh that's gorgeous - looks just like Svetlana, a 16hh mare where we go riding! She's lovely but a bit young so tends to fall over her own feet a lot  If I can get some pics I'll put them up


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

love the thread :flrt:

heres couple of pics of our guys 

Heres Storm our colt gelding











Heres stella the haffy 











Heres harvey our cob










and heres the shetlands george (grey) and fudge (palomino)


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ooo good thread  Well I am down from 6 to 2 due to ill health. I have ridden all my life. I used to work for show jumper Robert Smith and I was in Mounted Police in central London for 6 years too. Also had my own riding school, livery yard in Aylesbury for a year a few years back.

I currently have Bernadette a 13yo 15hh Irish cob who I bought as she was gonna be put down as dangerous. She is mad but not dangerous and is great fun. She has a "butter wouldn't melt" look to her and I love her....










I was recently given Merlin an 8 year old Salle de Francais, he has issues lol. He is actually a very talented show jumper and can do dressage to elementary level but was pushed to hard on the continant and he now head shakes and does weird things when you get on him (he goes catatonic, then freaks and buggers off with you but it is improving)..










The ones I had to sell were
Billy, my clyde stallion... He is 5 and I got him backed before selling him.









Dee and Amber my brood mare and foaly and Charlie the highland


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

medusa0373 said:


> Oooooh that's gorgeous - looks just like Svetlana, a 16hh mare where we go riding! She's lovely but a bit young so tends to fall over her own feet a lot  If I can get some pics I'll put them up


 
hes stunning,and he knows it,:lol2:
freisians are what the grimreaper would ride imo,lol think thats why i love them


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ooooo my mum used to work for Robert Smith lols. She left school to be a groom to him and has regretted it lols. Is one of the reasons she never let us get into horses until we were in our teens.

Honeys doing well atm. The antibiotics seem to be working (touch wood) but she is soooo bored in the stable evenworse is the fact shes a box walker . We are keeping at least 2 other horses in with her at all times so she is never lonely and she has a lot of toys in her stable too. She seems quite happy to show off the fact she gets breakfast now unlike the others because she needs her meds. Am hoping this wont scar but only time will tell


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Couple of pics of my old boy Casper, Ive had him for over 13years now! 
Also a pic of the foal i bred with his mummy!

top 2 pics were taken sunday, 1st day its been warm enough to let him have some rug free time:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwwww he is a stunner. So how long he stay white without his rug on???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Did anyone read the Mail newspaper on Saturday? Due to the fact that all the Horse rescues are full The Horse Trust and the RSPCA are advising people who need to rehome horses/ponies to have them put to sleep or shot:bash: It was very sad reading

Our sanctuary has had 2 calls in a week asking us to take in ponies. One to retire and one because they had had the pony a week and there was something wrong with its back end and they couldnt afford a vet(obviously never heard of getting it vetted before buying) Sadly we had to say no to both but are going to raise money for a Field shelter so we can help a couple of ponies. My friend already has 2 large horses so no spare stables. All we could do was give other numbers but after reading that article it doesnt sound hopefull


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Did anyone read the Mail newspaper on Saturday? Due to the fact that all the Horse rescues are full The Horse Trust and the RSPCA are advising people who need to rehome horses/ponies to have them put to sleep or shot:bash: It was very sad reading



That's awful :bash:

Selina I didn't want to clog your thread up in domestic classifieds but I can't believe you haven't found anyone to fill the position, i.e general yard work and riding. I would have KILLED for an opportunity like that when I was younger. Hell if you were up here I would jump at the chance now, it's just crazy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> That's awful :bash:
> 
> Selina I didn't want to clog your thread up in domestic classifieds but I can't believe you haven't found anyone to fill the position, i.e general yard work and riding. I would have KILLED for an opportunity like that when I was younger. Hell if you were up here I would jump at the chance now, it's just crazy.


 
Ive just edited my post and added more


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Did anyone read the Mail newspaper on Saturday? Due to the fact that all the Horse rescues are full The Horse Trust and the RSPCA are advising people who need to rehome horses/ponies to have them put to sleep or shot:bash: It was very sad reading
> 
> Our sanctuary has had 2 calls in a week asking us to take in ponies. One to retire and one because they had had the pony a week and there was something wrong with its back end and they couldnt afford a vet(obviously never heard of getting it vetted before buying) Sadly we had to say no to both but are going to raise money for a Field shelter so we can help a couple of ponies. My friend already has 2 large horses so no spare stables. All we could do was give other numbers but after reading that article it doesnt sound hopefull


Yups the BHS issued that warning at the beginning of the year. Some vets are asking for upfront payments too otherwise they are putting horses down. We have been inundated with people needing horses taken off them but sadly u cant say yes to them all 



Katiexx said:


> That's awful :bash:
> 
> Selina I didn't want to clog your thread up in domestic classifieds but I can't believe you haven't found anyone to fill the position, i.e general yard work and riding. I would have KILLED for an opportunity like that when I was younger. Hell if you were up here I would jump at the chance now, it's just crazy.


Lols i have had some replies but they are usually would u pay for me 2 get there, would you pay me to do the job, do u sell/loan the horses and one even said i dont mind the riding but dont wana do the yard work :bash::bash:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Blooming heck, the person wanting rid because of the back end problem needs shooting.

1. why would you not have a horse vetted before buying, they're not cheap. 

2. if you have the money to buy a horse without thoroughly looking into every avenue and do so on impulse you should be able to afford vet bills.


I really hope you can raise some money for the field shelter.


Selina that's ridiculous. When I was a kid/teenager I would work at the yards for no money, at quite a lot of the yards I didn't get riding time either. When I found a yard where i could trade in the yard work for riding time I got 'shafted again' as my dad put it. As they had me training up all the youngsters and problem horses that nobody else would go near I loved it but my dad said they were taking the proverbial having me doing all the yard work, lessons, training etc for free then giving me 'tapped horses' to ride :lol2: I do adore a spirited horse though which is something my dad never quite grasped.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Yups the BHS issued that warning at the beginning of the year. Some vets are asking for upfront payments too otherwise they are putting horses down. We have been inundated with people needing horses taken off them but sadly u cant say yes to them all
> 
> 
> Its awful isnt it but I suppose its better than sending them to auction and letting the meat man buy them :sad:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She sounded shocked when she was told the animal was her responsibility and she should of had it vetted first. Her reply was well what am I supposed to do now its un-ridable. I wont print the reply:bash:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> She sounded shocked when she was told the animal was her responsibility and she should of had it vetted first. Her reply was well what am I supposed to do now its un-ridable. I wont print the reply:bash:



Some people aren't for real are they. One of my friends bought a competition horse..obviously intending to compete and within a week he was injured and off work for 6 months. That was just a field injury, from then on he was sketchy at best and she had to basically retire him to flatwork, basic dressage and hacking. But even after all that she kept him and forked out a fortune in vets treatment.

I'd love a horse but there is no way I could afford one. Just the basic upkeep is a fortune and that's without all the complications. Horses always seem to be magnets for disaster.


----------



## gemma_mkn (Dec 9, 2008)

me and percy at a local show yonks ago when i was a teenager and cud get away with riding such a ickle pony, id just look stupid now. 

Ponies all the way! :2thumb: lol soooo much more fun than big horse's!! i went on to ride a massive beast of a horse roughly 18hh shirexcob thing, yeah his nice to ride and has soo much power in him but noway near as much fun as i had on percy he was such a nut case. 

I'll have to dig out more photos which r on my over computer.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> selina20 said:
> 
> 
> > Yups the BHS issued that warning at the beginning of the year. Some vets are asking for upfront payments too otherwise they are putting horses down. We have been inundated with people needing horses taken off them but sadly u cant say yes to them all
> ...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gemma_mkn said:


> me and percy at a local show yonks ago when i was a teenager and cud get away with riding such a ickle pony, id just look stupid now.
> 
> Ponies all the way! :2thumb: lol soooo much more fun than big horse's!! i went on to ride a massive beast of a horse roughly 18hh shirexcob thing, yeah his nice to ride and has soo much power in him but noway near as much fun as i had on percy he was such a nut case.
> 
> I'll have to dig out more photos which r on my over computer.


Yups have to agree with u there i dont like riding anything bigger than 15hh. 14.2hh are where all the fun is at and 13.2hh are just plain awesome


----------



## gemma_mkn (Dec 9, 2008)

only down side is when out on hacks and someone drops there whip or a boot comes off i was the designated person to retrieve the item or sort out somone elses horse coz i cud hop on and off the easiest, but saves the hassel of wen ur out on a big horse and have to get off for some reason and then it is a mission to have to hunt around for a wall or log to get back on.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gemma_mkn said:


> only down side is when out on hacks and someone drops there whip or a boot comes off i was the designated person to retrieve the item or sort out somone elses horse coz i cud hop on and off the easiest, but saves the hassel of wen ur out on a big horse and have to get off for some reason and then it is a mission to have to hunt around for a wall or log to get back on.


My horse would of just picked it up and ran off lmao. Shes a bugger for that


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Awwwww he is a stunner. So how long he stay white without his rug on???


that day was the 1st its been off lol As soon as the last strap was undone he flew off and dived for a roll, hes a lil monkey, only prob having a grey, but i love them hehe


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

i think its a grey thing lol

here is a pic of our shetie george after his bath.....



















and then the second he was out (about 3 secs after the pic above was taken lol)


----------



## Zade (Jan 24, 2009)

*








This is Tosh! My beautiful 17years young boy!

As I'm at uni in london and my horse is kept at home in shropshire I don't see him much, but I try and spend as much time with him as possible when I'm home!

He is a 18hh2 Shire coss with the temprement of a shire - most of the time - and as stubborn as s**t the rest of the time!! 

I am only 5ft3 so am quite over-horsed but I don't care.

He can be trusted with anyone from 8 - 80, he is bombproof, a true baby-sitter but still has that get up and go about him too! He has hunted, done dressage, x-country, fun rides, you name it he's done it!!

He taught me to ride and always takes care of me!

*


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

angel_eyed_dancer said:


> i think its a grey thing lol
> 
> here is a pic of our shetie george after his bath.....
> 
> ...


Looks about right lol

Casper can be whiter than white after a bath but then after 2 mins turnout he'd pass off as a bay lol
He can even get mud in areas i though were impossible lol


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

Zade said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hes :flrt::flrt: stunning hun


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

jo said:


> Looks about right lol
> 
> Casper can be whiter than white after a bath but then after 2 mins turnout he'd pass off as a bay lol
> He can even get mud in areas i though were impossible lol



yeh i know the feeling hun but it all makes it more fun lol


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Zade said:


>


:lol2: Really sorry but this picture made me laugh, you look so teeny-tiny on him!!!!


----------



## Zade (Jan 24, 2009)

angel_eyed_dancer said:


> hes :flrt::flrt: stunning hun


*Thank you!! :2thumb:*


----------



## Zade (Jan 24, 2009)

medusa0373 said:


> :lol2: Really sorry but this picture made me laugh, you look so teeny-tiny on him!!!!


*LOL! Yea I know I do! I ride really long aswell to try and look a bit longer, any longer and i would be reaching for the stirrups!!
I am only 5ft 3 though!! Maybe slightly over-horsed?? :whistling2:

*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

As long as u can ride him thats no problem. My mums 5ft 4 and rides a 17.2hh cob. Now that is hillarious lols.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Zade your boy is gorgeous :flrt:

I don't have a horse anymore my last horse was a 15.2H Friesianx shire 
 









talking about muddy ponies take a look at my friends Fjord Buller


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a pic of me with Mario, a 17hh Belgium Warmblood, who I shared a few years ago.
I rode him for about 2 years but when one of my dogs got congestive heart failure and needed medication daily I had to make the very hard decision to give up my share as I needed the money for the meds.

I used to ride him 3 to 4 times a week, I had jumping and dressage training on him and we came 3rd out of 26 in our first dressage test which is where th pic is from.

I have ridden on and off since being 5 and really miss it at the mo as I cant find a share suitable for me at the right price and in the right area..










I think he is just stunning:flrt:

Lorraine


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Here is a pic of me with Mario, a 17hh Belgium Warmblood, who I shared a few years ago.
> I rode him for about 2 years but when one of my dogs got congestive heart failure and needed medication daily I had to make the very hard decision to give up my share as I needed the money for the meds.
> 
> I used to ride him 3 to 4 times a week, I had jumping and dressage training on him and we came 3rd out of 26 in our first dressage test which is where th pic is from.
> ...


Oooo hes handsome


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Oooo hes handsome


Thank you:2thumb:

Here is one of us having our jumping training with Tom Vance who was on the Irish Showjumping team many years ago!









I had sooo much fun jumping him he was so scopey!

Lorraine


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

wow hes a lovely looking horse


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Thank you:2thumb:
> 
> Here is one of us having our jumping training with Tom Vance who was on the Irish Showjumping team many years ago!
> 
> ...


Got a nice clean pop on him too. Never really been keen on german breeds and warmbloods. I love my furry native thelwell ponies that are more stubborn than anything


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Got a nice clean pop on him too. Never really been keen on german breeds and warmbloods. I love my furry native thelwell ponies that are more stubborn than anything


Thanks, he would give most jumps some air!
Though not the easiest horse to ride by a long way, we got on very well and he would wicker at me when I walked onto the yard!
I really miss him

Being 5'10" I am a bit too big to be riding native ponies, my legs hang down way too far but I did ride them when younger and their characters are second to none!

Lorraine


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Thanks, he would give most jumps some air!
> Though not the easiest horse to ride by a long way, we got on very well and he would wicker at me when I walked onto the yard!
> I really miss him
> 
> ...


the beauty of native ponies is the fact that no one is too big lols. They can carry huge weights. Shetlands for example were used to carry fully grown men up mountains and Welshies worked in the mines. Im 5ft 6 and fit a 14.2hh fine but before her i was always on 13.2hh. I just find them waaaaay more fun and faster against the clock.

You cant walk on our yard without our lot screaming at u lmao.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

eightsnake said:


>


wow, that is one GORGEOUS horse. :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

Im going to bore you know, mainly cause i love looking at horsey pics  lol

so here are a few randoms of our guys past and present lol (may also feature my mum and sisters in the pics lol )











my daughter a week old lol


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

and some more!! SORRY :blush: lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Wow are they all yours??? Will get some pics of mine next time im at the yard at easter lols.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

angel_eyed_dancer said:


>



First off...awww how adorable is your daughter :flrt: Secondly that looks the spitting image of the first pony I ever rode when I was four years old Kojak..Gorgeous!


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

aww thank you katie

no selina sadly we only have 5 now that is the black cob, palomino haflinger the 2 shetlands and the bay new forest cross colt. 

could do with some new ics now weather is starting to pick up lol


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

reminds me need new ipcs of my little girl on the ponies now, shes 9 months old next week and that pic of her at week old is only one i got lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Am looking into getting my bub a pony when hes old enough but u can never start to early. Would love a ride and drive shetty so that i can do a lil bit of work with it


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

they are soooo much fun lol :2thumb: and hilarious at times lol


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

i thought you might like to see my boy Denny, He,s come a long way this year, he hacked out for the first time yesterday in two years due to injury (crippled by a farrier) Hopefully this year will be his year ...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

denny2 said:


> i thought you might like to see my boy Denny, He,s come a long way this year, he hacked out for the first time yesterday in two years due to injury (crippled by a farrier) Hopefully this year will be his year ...


He's gorgoeus got a very cheeky face, fingers crossed for a good year:flrt:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> He's gorgoeus got a very cheeky face, fingers crossed for a good year:flrt:


 Awwww thank you for the lovely compliment i,ll tell him lol, he,s had a crap life in the past , neglect and abuse , and has issues with his issues , but we are getting there slowly but surely , for anyone who undertakes an ex racehorse on especially an abuse case , the best avice i can give is give them time,lots and lots of time , teach them sensitivley , dont expect over night miracles , and stick with it , Denny has been sooo frustrating at times but things are beginning to come together , its taken 3 years to get him to where he is now (its a long story), mind you we could have done without the crap farrier the yard i,m on uses that was a major set back, but alls well now and its onwards and upwards from now on (hopefully not offwards LOL).


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

denny2 said:


> Awwww thank you for the lovely compliment i,ll tell him lol, he,s had a crap life in the past , neglect and abuse , and has issues with his issues , but we are getting there slowly but surely , for anyone who undertakes an ex racehorse on especially an abuse case , the best avice i can give is give them time,lots and lots of time , teach them sensitivley , dont expect over night miracles , and stick with it , Denny has been sooo frustrating at times but things are beginning to come together , its taken 3 years to get him to where he is now (its a long story), mind you we could have done without the crap farrier the yard i,m on uses that was a major set back, but alls well now and its onwards and upwards from now on (hopefully not offwards LOL).


 

aww poor lad, i took on a ex race a few years back but he hadnt been abused just had a injury which stopped him racing. i have to agree with the time bit though, everything with a ex racer takes 10x as long but i did manage to retrain/reschool him, hes now a great dressage horse and a very fast hack hehe

good luck with him:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hehehe been looking for shettie ads. I want 1 that looks like a Thelwell pony and i can possibly do in hand work with. Mums building a new stable for it .

Our ex racer is really coming out of himself now. He can now undo the horse proof bolts on his stable door lols.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hehehe been looking for shettie ads. I want 1 that looks like a Thelwell pony and i can possibly do in hand work with. Mums building a new stable for it .
> 
> Our ex racer is really coming out of himself now. He can now undo the horse proof bolts on his stable door lols.


SELINA i have a shetty colt rising 4 and is the sweetest little man ive ever met not nippy or anything he.ll make a kiddie a first class lead rein , he,s all hair at the mo a proper thellwell . if i cold find him a forever home ide let him go very cheap ......he,s skewbald but sadly not regestered, but eligable for chaps registration.Its lovely to read about other ex racer sucesses Denny hates speed and has a talent for dressage i,m hopeing to do our first competitons this summer.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> SELINA i have a shetty colt rising 4 and is the sweetest little man ive ever met not nippy or anything he.ll make a kiddie a first class lead rein , he,s all hair at the mo a proper thellwell . if i cold find him a forever home ide let him go very cheap ......he,s skewbald but sadly not regestered, but eligable for chaps registration.Its lovely to read about other ex racer sucesses Denny hates speed and has a talent for dressage i,m hopeing to do our first competitons this summer.


Oooooo u got msn and we shall chat more . You are a bad bad influence hehe.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol My poor hubby has been stable building all last weekend and most nights this week. Been great fun. So my pony will be stabled at home, and just walk her down for her grazing each day near Alex's School. Bonus!!!! 

To be able to walk out the back door and trek down the garden to give her hugs and kisses is going to be fab! I love having a small holding! Life is grand!!!!!! 

My best mate is going to be taking her for a while to school her for Ride and Drive. And her daughter is going to be her rider for a few years so she can bring her on and Pony Club and shows. Alex loves her pony but she's not at the same level of riding to be riding a green pony. But once Spooky has been brought on (she's only 5 on 1st May) then she will be perfect for Alex and Berem. I've had Spooky since she was 15 months old, so she is very special. We waited so long before thinking about Riding etc as I believe that breaking them to young isn't good. 5 is a good age as she has developed well and soundly both Physically and mentaly. Although she still thinks she has the same rights as the dogs to just walk in the house lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> lol My poor hubby has been stable building all last weekend and most nights this week. Been great fun. So my pony will be stabled at home, and just walk her down for her grazing each day near Alex's School. Bonus!!!!
> 
> To be able to walk out the back door and trek down the garden to give her hugs and kisses is going to be fab! I love having a small holding! Life is grand!!!!!!
> 
> My best mate is going to be taking her for a while to school her for Ride and Drive. And her daughter is going to be her rider for a few years so she can bring her on and Pony Club and shows. Alex loves her pony but she's not at the same level of riding to be riding a green pony. But once Spooky has been brought on (she's only 5 on 1st May) then she will be perfect for Alex and Berem. I've had Spooky since she was 15 months old, so she is very special. We waited so long before thinking about Riding etc as I believe that breaking them to young isn't good. 5 is a good age as she has developed well and soundly both Physically and mentaly. Although she still thinks she has the same rights as the dogs to just walk in the house lol


You see my mum was mean when we started riding as she put us on green ponies. I have to admit our riding improved greatly lols.

I love being able to walk out my front door onto the yard lols. Thing is ponies are the alarm clock and tell u when its breakfast time hahaha


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> You see my mum was mean when we started riding as she put us on green ponies. I have to admit our riding improved greatly lols.
> 
> I love being able to walk out my front door onto the yard lols. *Thing is ponies are the alarm clock and tell u when its breakfast time hahaha*


 
I have about 22 Cockerels!!!!! :lol2: They are kinda a lot earlier risers than any pony lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I have about 22 Cockerels!!!!! :lol2: They are kinda a lot earlier risers than any pony lol


Oooooooooo cute chickens . My horses usually wake @ 5am


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Oooooooooo cute chickens . My horses usually wake @ 5am


 
lol I have 2 cocks that start crowing at 2am lol So had to start Cock Boxing them for sake of the neighbours lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> lol I have 2 cocks that start crowing at 2am lol So had to start Cock Boxing them for sake of the neighbours lol


Lols i think if Magic ever saw a chicken she would fall over. The woman i used to work for had hundreds of chickens and ducks. She could never find it in her heart to get rid of the cocks so she ended up with hundreds. Then she wondered why the neighbour moaned lols. They are better than guinea fowl tho. They sound aweful hehe.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Lols i think if Magic ever saw a chicken she would fall over. The woman i used to work for had hundreds of chickens and ducks. She could never find it in her heart to get rid of the cocks so she ended up with hundreds. Then she wondered why the neighbour moaned lols. They are better than guinea fowl tho. They sound aweful hehe.


eeww Guinea Fowl my O/H loves them but I cant stand them, we had 4 here as babies made him take them to my old yard before they got bigger, luckily were friends with the owner and he quite likes them, must be a man thing


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> eeww Guinea Fowl my O/H loves them but I cant stand them, we had 4 here as babies made him take them to my old yard before they got bigger, luckily were friends with the owner and he quite likes them, must be a man thing


They look like they had testicles attached to their beaks and someone popped them. Also they make that hideous sound i would never have one thats for sure lols.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i dont suppose anyone knows of anything above 13.2 and min 4yrs looking for a home do they? My loan fell through at the last minute and has kinda left me up no horse creek


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iliria said:


> i dont suppose anyone knows of anything above 13.2 and min 4yrs looking for a home do they? My loan fell through at the last minute and has kinda left me up no horse creek


I have an older 1 shes about 15 years. Shes an ace jumper etc.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

couls you post/pm me some more info? pretty please?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iliria said:


> couls you post/pm me some more info? pretty please?


You have a pm : victory:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

thankies!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Spooky has decided 'yeah, stable is great if it's raining, But herding the poultry is far more fun!'
She decided the poultry live down the bottom now, as I was mucking her stable out and let her out to go talk to the dogs (she loves our dogs, she stands nose to nose with them, They love her aswell, but they're first experience of horses were with her when they were puppies and as they have grown up. So we've had to leave her stable door open now as she was in risk of doing herself and her stable an injury. lol She's never liked being shut in. Something we are working on. She's been told, no grooming outside, so she'll come in if I pick up the brush lol and she gets fed inside. She did sleep in last night as it was very windy, and today she went in when it rained lol Then she wasn't happen at the window cleaners banging, and had to tell them. Stood at her fence, Stamping her front and snorting at them till I went out and told her to stop being a drama queen.

She hasn't figured out her gate bolt yet, cause I didn't shut it proper and she trotted up the garden and openned the back door and came in the livingroom. After all, the dogs are allowed why can't she. Told her she'd break the bloody sofa if she tried and she gave me a right dirty look lol

CCTV going in her stable, getting everything ready in case of an unexpected foal. Who has been claimed by 2 friends who both adore Spooky. Neighbours bloody love her aswell, they used to have horses as nextdoor used to do eventing. They think she is adorable.


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont suppose anyone is wanting a large like new snuggy hood blue sheep design! with the zip and ears i have no use so going to sell it


----------

